# Medical care Rosarito, Ensenada



## janinemc (Mar 2, 2014)

As a hopeful ex-pat, I am interested in health care issues. To those of you who live nearer the border in either Rosarito Beach or Ensenada, if you are not yet eligible for medicare, do you continue to carry health care coverage in the US? Or do you get a policy for health care in Mexico. To those of you who get coverage in Mexico, how do you find the quality of care? Cost of premiums? Any information is appreciated!

Janine


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

You might ask these questions on a Baja specific message board like BajaNomads,
BajaNomad Forums - "Peace, Love & Fish Tacos"


----------



## janinemc (Mar 2, 2014)

Thank you! Heading there now.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I see you did head over there,14 replies, you better reply or you will be labeled a troll.......


----------



## janinemc (Mar 2, 2014)

Ah, you must not get notifications from that board. I was wondering why no e-mails came saying I had a reply. Will check it out now. Thanks for the heads up!


----------

